

I didn't even know how to submit to HN! That's how n00b I was. - kfalter
http://kelseyfalter.posterous.com/i-didnt-know-shit-probably-still-dont

======
seancron
Good article, but I like the original article's title better than "I didn't
even know how to submit to HN! That's how n00b I was."

~~~
kfalter
I agree. Buttt... HN likes things that have to do with HN more :) got more
upvotes with the word HN in it :( pretty dumb.

